# Property Scam??



## compynei (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi all

Replied to an add on propertyfinder.ae for a 1 bedroom place in the Marina that I liked the look off.

The owner sent me more details and said that he is in Wales (UK) where he will be for 36months as his contract was extended to work out there so is renting the apartment.

He says he has entrusted the property to property-first.com who have the ownership contract, the access keys, tenancy contract and insurance deposit.

The price is very competitive, what are your thoughts on this? I want to view the place anyway. What are your thoughts? I obviously don't want to lose out if this is a scam, but I'm struggling to see how it could happen. I have said I'm interested and would like to go and look, awaiting a reply now! I won't part with any money yet!


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

The person that owns the place I am in is not in the UAE, he has given power of attorney to someone here to look after everything here although the cheques do actually go to him.

I have tenancy and all the relevant POA docs as well.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

compynei said:


> Hi all
> 
> Replied to an add on propertyfinder.ae for a 1 bedroom place in the Marina that I liked the look off.
> 
> ...


I would go for a look-see. I would want to ask for all these documents before I will part with my money though:

1) a copy of SPA (the owner could black out the OPP, but his name and signature should show) or title deed if available
2) passport copy of owner and signature page
3) receipt of service charges paid for said property
4) POA copy for the agent (property-first)
5) rental cheque should be payable to the owner (ideally)

Then I would check with Dubai Land Department to verify he is the owner if he has the title deed already. 

A lot of foreign owners have to go through the local agents, but you can never be too careful as many unsuspecting renters had learnt the hard way. 

Hope he is genuine. Good luck!


----------



## compynei (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi guys

Thanks for the replies. The ad has been deleted, and then reposted on Dubizzle under a different name with a different email address and only 1 picture this time. Oh, and the price dropped 20k.

I was suspicious to start with as the email signature had a job title in, but the address it said at the bottom didn't match the supposed company in the UK (which is genuine). Additionally, message details show it was sent from hotmail not from a work address.


----------



## nickyr (Feb 8, 2012)

My friend was diddled last year out of $4000 in a scam which sounds very similar to what you're describing.

Here's some of the correspondence which was passed back and forth between her and the scammer:



> Dear xxxxxx,
> 
> Thank you for the interest showed for my apartment. For better knowledge of my property, along with the pictures, please note that the apartment resides in Armada Tower P3 Tower - Jumeirah Lake Towers, its approximate surface is of square feet 1280 and has 1 living room, 1+1 bathrooms, 1 bedroom and 1 kitchen. Both of us will establish from the beginning the rental period, which can be anywhere between 3 and 36 months.
> 
> ...



Sound familiar?

She transferred the deposit to him without seeing the place, which she bitterly regrets. Be careful!


----------



## aboo ibraheem (Apr 27, 2014)

Gotta think twice minimum before depositing money to some e-mail senders. If this is the case and the flat owner is abroad, usually real estate broker companies deal with selling or renting the place. So you talk, negotiate and pay strictly to the broker. All the other cases like for instance Mr. Londonmandan's, well... like I said, gotta think and check twice minimum


----------



## compynei (Jan 2, 2014)

nickyr said:


> My friend was diddled last year out of $4000 in a scam which sounds very similar to what you're describing.
> 
> Here's some of the correspondence which was passed back and forth between her and the scammer:
> 
> ...


That's word for word the exact same email. Bet they even used the same photos in the ad! Unbelievable.

I would never ever have transferred money without seeing the place and documentation. Sorry to hear about your friend. 

Knew it smelt fishy. Old adage - if its too good be true it probably is!

Case closed. Thanks all


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

compynei said:


> That's word for word the exact same email. Bet they even used the same photos in the ad! Unbelievable.
> 
> I would never ever have transferred money without seeing the place and documentation. Sorry to hear about your friend.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Now you know they are a scammer - you should string them along a bit!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## compynei (Jan 2, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Now you know they are a scammer - you should string them along a bit!
> Cheers
> Steve


I love reading the 419 eater stories, not sure if I have time to be the author though haha.


----------



## nickyr (Feb 8, 2012)

Glad you didn't get caught


----------



## nittennair (May 19, 2014)

*Exact same email*

Received the exact same email after expressing interest in a Flat in JBR. It seemed too good to be true... AED 5000 for a fully furnished 1BHK. Got in touch with him. Started to feel something was wrong when his reply email talked about depositing money in an account before I see the place. His name dint turn up under any known scam mails so decided to search for the property portal. That is when I came across this discussion.

Hence proved.. This is a scam!!! Just so that it shows up in any search, here is the email below and his name. Using the word SCAM once again so that the keyword is picked up if someone googles him.

" Your reply is well received. Please note that we can sign the tenancy contract for an initial period of one year with the possibility of extension and two months notice period. In order for you to move into the apartment, property-first.com will send you a package containing the keys of the apartment and the tenancy contract. For this to happen, please provide me with your complete name and the address where you wish to receive the package. I will forward these details to property-first.com and they will make contact. You will receive instructions to deposit an amount of AED5000 into their account. Property-first.com will send you the package in 24 hours after confirmation of your payment. Starting from the day you receive the package you will have 7 days to inspect the apartment and see how you accommodate. You will be ensured because the money will remain in property-first.com custody, until you inspect the apartment and declare yourself pleased. After you decide to move in, property-first.com will grant me access to the deposit you have made with them, and this way your deposit will become the payment for the first month of rent. I will also be ensured because property-first.com will keep the money in their account until you move in. If, for whatever reason, you decide not to rent the apartment, you simply send back the keys and tenancy contract to property-first.com and ask for a refund, but I know that this won't happen because you will love it.

So, if this is okay with you and you are determined to rent my apartment, then please send me your complete name and address, so I can forward your details to property-first.com and they will start the formalities immediately.

I wish you all the best and I'll be waiting for your answer.


Hamza Jamal Abdullah Lutfiyah
Vattenfall Wind Farm Offshore
Drilling engineer"


----------



## Cackle (Jun 5, 2014)

This guy is a scammer. I've just had a similar offer of an apartment in The Marina but he wanted me to send him AED 5,000 to view it. The above letter is very similar to what he sent me, the tell-tale phrase being "very responsible and preferably dynamic and communicative". Thanks for posting that up. Hopefully no one falls for this scumbag.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

www.scamwarners.com View topic - Rental Scammer - [email protected]

and

Scams on Dubizzle : Support Center


----------



## martipj (Jan 27, 2015)

*Almost got me, as well!*

Hi
I was just about to pay a deposit for a place on the palm and just seen the email above and it was identical to the one I received from the "renter"!!! Back to the drawing board for me I think!!!
Thanks for the postings, looks like it saved me some money!!!


----------



## iolasara (Mar 10, 2015)

*scam!*

just received exactly the same email as below and the initial email quoted on previous posts. 

thanks to all of you. hope nobody will fall on this scam! 






nittennair said:


> Received the exact same email after expressing interest in a Flat in JBR. It seemed too good to be true... AED 5000 for a fully furnished 1BHK. Got in touch with him. Started to feel something was wrong when his reply email talked about depositing money in an account before I see the place. His name dint turn up under any known scam mails so decided to search for the property portal. That is when I came across this discussion.
> 
> Hence proved.. This is a scam!!! Just so that it shows up in any search, here is the email below and his name. Using the word SCAM once again so that the keyword is picked up if someone googles him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

martipj said:


> Hi
> I was just about to pay a deposit for a place on the palm and just seen the email above and it was identical to the one I received from the "renter"!!! Back to the drawing board for me I think!!!
> Thanks for the postings, looks like it saved me some money!!!


Go for Edwards and Towers if you want something on the Palm. They have been very professional and helpful throughout the process.


----------

